# Police List Question



## djbfc (Nov 2, 2005)

How many candidates are typically interviewed per open position? Would being number 80 in Quincy ever have a chance of getting interview?....Thanks for any replies


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The magic number is "3" Typically a department will send out 3 cards for every open position. So Quincy would have to be looking to fill 26+ spots in order for you to at least get a card.


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

I think the official way they do it is through the equation 2+1. In other words, 2 times the number of openings plus one. Quincy puts a bunch of recruits through academies at once it seems. I went to the academy with 19 Quincy guys/girls.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Gil said:


> The magic number is "3" Typically a department will send out 3 cards for every open position. So Quincy would have to be looking to fill 26+ spots in order for you to at least get a card.


yes but what about ties? If they are only filling 1 spot and lets say the first 2 (1+2)stand alone, but the next spot (#3) there are 10 tied? Would they send out 12 cards?[-o<


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

Try looking at this..............

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6810


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Sweet!!! I'm 24th on my town with a shit load of ties. Hiring 6. If they do it the right way, I SHOULD get a card!


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

wryman said:


> Sweet!!! I'm 24th on my town with a shit load of ties. Hiring 6. If they do it the right way, I SHOULD get a card!


Not to burst your bubble........but the possiblility of the dept. jumping to number 24 on the list is pretty slim. That would leave them open to a TON of appeal cases @Civil Service in Boston. No town wants to be tied up in that with lawyers, resources,etc.....

BUT......stranger things have happened so ya never know :crazy:


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

What im saying is because of the number of ties Im actually 13th.(if that makes sense) By civil service laws I should get a card if they are hiring 6?:/:


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

](*,) Aaaaahhhhhhhh?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

I am new a this...took the test for the first time and got #2 in my town. So, if they are hiring one I should get an interview right? Is that what "get a card means"? 

And if they decide to hire laterally then they don't have to send out cards, right? 

And how about MBTA does anyone know how many they usually hire?


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

I am 8th in my town and pending DV status


question, with the criminal background check, if the only thing you have a DUI (military) Occurred in 2001 when you were 19, but have since corrected everything. How negatively will it effect your hire.

military dui =
i was never arrested
i was only issued a citation
i only went to military "Traffic Court" you and a Gunny telling you that you cant drive on base
i Have since corrected ( regained your driving privileges , went to AA, were punished through the military)




Hey, mistakes happen , and i was young so please dont start posting your opinions or comments, we all know how bad we all want this so i could do without opinions on what happened when i was 19 , back from saudi arabia for a year and feeling like i was a god in a humans body.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

atrian , How old are you now? I think it's just a matter of how long ago the incident occured. Listen, if they wanted people with out any blemishes on their records they would need to find a computer geek who spent his entire life infront of the monitor but the person would have no life experiances to draw on when faced with a situation where a decision needs to be made. 



atrain104 said:


> I am 8th in my town and pending DV status
> 
> question, with the criminal background check, if the only thing you have a DUI (military) Occurred in 2001 when you were 19, but have since corrected everything. How negatively will it effect your hire.
> 
> ...


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

it happened when i was 19 and im 24 now, so it is quite some time ago, oh and thanks for the reply ha:









"whats up bone diddlies"


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I don't see any problems with that. I know of guys/gals who have had worst in less a time frame and got on. Its all in what the chief thinks he/she will do what ever the hell they want and your situation doesnt warant and worry.


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

is there anything else i can do to help get myself hired....

I am no. 2 in my town will i automatically "get a card" if they are hiring?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Same here.. i am new at this too. I took the test and am number 5 tied with someone else. No idea how many my city is hiring. Is there a way to find out? Or do i have to call them?


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Swimfins, If your department DOES NOT take any laterals, and are hiring, you will get a card. 1 job=3 names, 2 jobs=5 names, 3 jobs=7 names etc, etc. Other question, I believe if there is a tie it becomes a bit complicated. Say there are three people tied for number 1, I don't think they send out cards to anyone lower. The next lowest rank if that was the case would be 4. Swimfins, where you are number 2, there is no tie for 1. This all hinges on if your department hires and they do not take laterals. Laterals can be taken without calling for a list. To anyone looking for help with the Civil Service Law (Ch. 31), don't bother reading the book. It reads about as clear as a puddle of mud. You might want to call down to HRD and see if you can get an answer on the ties. Hope this helps.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am ranked at 191 for Boston, tied with 42 others with a score of 94. The first person on the list with a 94 is actaully at the 191 slot (name starts with a "B"). I actaull fall at 197 (name starts with a "D"). The last tied person is at 232 (name starts with a "Y") so I think they do treat 1 score/rank as one person. I am guessing that the person at 233 is ranked 233 and got a 93....


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

This whole civil service situation BLOWS!! I'm trying to keep my chin up but its looking worse and worse. Thousands of dollars spent for college, first responder EMT training, reserve academies,LTC's, FID's etc. Never mind the money shelled out every two years for the exam! Then you get some shitbag who takes the test just for the hell of it and gets on a dept. the first try. I've been doing this shit for 6 years now with nothing to show! Tie's, no tie's, tie ends. Its all BS!!!!!:evil: :cussing: :FT:


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

What matters most is being near the top of the list. Man-up and enlist in the National Guard or Reserves, serve your country, and earn veteran status.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

wryman said:


> This whole civil service situation BLOWS!! I'm trying to keep my chin up but its looking worse and worse. Thousands of dollars spent for college, first responder EMT training, reserve academies,LTC's, FID's etc. Never mind the money shelled out every two years for the exam! Then you get some shitbag who takes the test just for the hell of it and gets on a dept. the first try. I've been doing this shit for 6 years now with nothing to show! Tie's, no tie's, tie ends. Its all BS!!!!!:evil: :cussing: :FT:


I second what malitia_man said... join the military if you want it that bad...veteran's status does wonders, placed me at 34 on the boston list, saturday I'll be off to the first step in the hiring process.....


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Air Force Cop, good luck with Boston. Your situation is a good example for non-vets. Serve your country for a little while and your country will reward you in return. One hand washes the other.


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

militia_man said:


> Air Force Cop, good luck with Boston. Your situation is a good example for non-vets. Serve your country for a little while and your country will reward you in return. One hand washes the other.


Yup i highly agree... Best move i've ever made... :thumbup: 
Nothing like serving your country before you serve your community....


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> I am ranked at 191 for Boston, tied with 42 others with a score of 94. The first person on the list with a 94 is actaully at the 191 slot (name starts with a "B"). I actaull fall at 197 (name starts with a "D"). The last tied person is at 232 (name starts with a "Y") so I think they do treat 1 score/rank as one person. I am guessing that the person at 233 is ranked 233 and got a 93....


Unfortunately, I am ranked at 233 and yes, I got a 93 on the test.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

militia_man said:


> What matters most is being near the top of the list. Man-up and enlist in the National Guard or Reserves, serve your country, and earn veteran status.


If you don't get called for active duty, you dont get status.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

militia_man said:


> Air Force Cop, good luck with Boston. Your situation is a good example for non-vets. Serve your country for a little while and your country will reward you in return. One hand washes the other.


Amen to that, for a few miserable months sitting on midnights starring at aircraft, (militia_man I know you feel my pain...) makes it all worth it... at 34 on the Boston list..


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

wryman said:


> If you don't get called for active duty, you dont get status.


In the Air National Guard or Air Force Reserves you can volunteer for active duty at either a deployed location or maybe even at your home station, if the need for manpower is there. I'm sure the reserve components of the other military branches will also allow you to volunteer for an active duty tour. Do your 90+ days on active duty and earn VET status.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

militia_man said:


> In the Air National Guard or Air Force Reserves you can volunteer for active duty at either a deployed location or maybe even at your home station, if the need for manpower is there. I'm sure the reserve components of the other military branches will also allow you to volunteer for an active duty tour. Do your 90+ days on active duty and earn VET status.


Yeah I did 90+ under Operation Noble Eagle, at home station to get vet status... there's plenty of opportunitys out there, but you have to seek them out


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

militia_man said:


> In the Air National Guard or Air Force Reserves you can volunteer for active duty at either a deployed location or maybe even at your home station, if the need for manpower is there. I'm sure the reserve components of the other military branches will also allow you to volunteer for an active duty tour. Do your 90+ days on active duty and earn VET status.


Good advice but Stop giving people these ideas as it just creates more competition for the VETS and lowers the rankings of those who scored high but are none-vetsB:. That said, Iv'e been out for 5 years now (Guards) but will call my unit to see what they can do for me. :grin:.


----------

